# Classic type lick help please...



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rIq1S-4KRXA

the really quick lick that starts almost exactly at 1:37. edit: its like from 1:37 to just past 1:38....really fast lick and is like one second long but I have heard it so many times I gotta try it.

I have heard that nice fast lick so many times in so many songs, but I don't have tabs for it, and I dont know if it's from a song or something. If ANYONE could give me some help here it would be so much appreciated.  I need to learn that lick badly haha. thanks if advance friends!

even if you guys just know a lick that is similar that would be great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

That's a classic pentatonic-based lick if that helps. I haven't got any tab to point you at. Maybe try and find the big Led Zeppelin book and check out the tab for Heartbreaker. The solo for Heartbreaker is just littered with slight variations of that lick.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

iaresee said:


> That's a classic pentatonic-based lick if that helps. I haven't got any tab to point you at. Maybe try and find the big Led Zeppelin book and check out the tab for Heartbreaker. The solo for Heartbreaker is just littered with slight variations of that lick.


hmm ill have to try that, thanks very much!


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

I think this is the one you're talking about.

5th fret/ 1st finger/ b string, play with pick, hammer on and pull off on the 8th fret, then play 3rd finger/ 7th fret/ g string, then bend or vibrato to taste. You just mean the 1 riff right? If not it's all just straight minor pentatonic.


----------

